# Garlicky Duck Skewers



## wizbang (Feb 14, 2008)

Yum yum!!! Best Duck I've ever had.










From my DU Magazine subscription

6 appetizer servings 
Preparation Time: 15 minutes 
Marinade Time: 1 - 4 hours 
Cooking Time: Less than 10 minutes

6 - 8 skinless duck breast fillet halves 
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil 
10 - 12 cloves fresh garlic, minced 
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
3 tablespoons soy sauce 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
wooden skewers soaked in water for 30 minutes

Instructions 1. Slice duck fillets across the "grain" of the meat into 3/4-inch thick strips.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together remaining ingredients (except skewers). Add sliced duck to bowl, toss to coat evenly, cover and refrigerate for 1 to 4 hours. Turning occasionally.

3. Remove meat from marinade and drain, but do not pay dry. Place skewers into meat and grill to desired doneness over a well-oiled, medium-hot grill. For medium-rare, cooking time is approximately 3 - 4 minutes.


----------



## wizbang (Feb 14, 2008)

This is how you get rid of a limit of ducks!!! Every body snarfed them down.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Oooooo. Looks really good! I think I'll post it up on the UWA website if you don't mind. We could use a few more recipes. May I use your photo as well?


----------



## wizbang (Feb 14, 2008)

Sure, go ahead and post it on the UWA.


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow! Those do look good. I will have to give them a try next time.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

that does look great, i love a duck on the barbee!!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I know this is an old post but i did this over the weekend and it was INCREDIBLE!

Best duck i have ever eaten.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah!


I cut and pasted that recipe for sure.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

That's recipe would be amazing on deer or elk medallions as well. Thanks for sharing (two years ago...  )


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I tried this for the second time last night. It was so good the first time the kids were begging me to make it again. Saturday shooting was a little slow so I swatted some coots to try with this recipe. Just as tasty. I will now shoot every coot I see, THE LEGAL SEAGULL. They have the most tender breast meat, probably because they dont fly far. The breast are about the size of teals breast meat.


----------

